# Motorhome stop overs



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

The following is a post lifted from the Motorhome List, I think I must agree with the poster it's a very comprehensive list..

Don

This must be THE most comprehensive source of information about
campsites and parking spots for motorhomers:-

www.womo-sp.org

PS. I apologize if it's been posted before.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

I must convert the UK ones into a Memory-Map overlay.

Dave


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Looks a really good resource Don- BUT can anyone explain all this about "Overlays" and "Memory Maps" and how to put these on the TomTom POI's?? Im lost already :roll: :?


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Telbell,

Memory-Map is a bit of navigation software that I prefer to use for nearly all my GPS activities in the UK:
www.memory-map.co.uk
Overlays are computer files which can display POIs, tracks, routes, etc. over the Memory-Map basemap.

Tom Tom is different entirely.

Dave


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Thanks Dave-just looked at the video demo, says you can programme GPS so presumably you can use it in conjunction with Tom Tom??


----------



## dethleff (Jun 25, 2005)

I clicked on the countries and it downloaded to desktop into a tomtom ov2 file.
Stan


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Er, no.

The only way I use Memory-Map "in conjunction with Tom Tom" is that I have both software applications running simultaneously driven from the same bluetooth GPS receiver, so I can switch between them at will.

Dave


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

dethleff said:


> I clicked on the countries and it downloaded to desktop into a tomtom ov2 file.
> Stan


Can you take me thro that again Stan....when I click on the countries I just get the m/home stops in that country


----------



## homenaway (Jul 27, 2005)

A very comprehensive list and we found it useful for our trip although some didn't materialise  

I downloaded each country as a CSV file and using Excel to shuffle the data around imported them as pushpins into Autoroute

The lists are updated quite frequently

Steve


----------



## 97342 (Jan 18, 2006)

let us all follow like sheep. What a nightmare. Go and find a life for yourself rather than letting sat nav to find it for you


----------



## homenaway (Jul 27, 2005)

> let us all follow like sheep. What a nightmare. Go and find a life for yourself rather than letting sat nav to find it for you


Eh?

where do sheep and finding a life come into the equation?

I put them into Autoroute which I don't have linked to my satnav which I used to help find a site about half a dozen times in 50 days

Do you use any sitebooks or maps or just drift around hoping to find a stopover/wildcamping spot every night?

Steve


----------



## dethleff (Jun 25, 2005)

Telbell said:


> dethleff said:
> 
> 
> > I clicked on the countries and it downloaded to desktop into a tomtom ov2 file.
> ...


 Click on Germany, you then get as you say, the stops in that country.wait a few seconds,
you then get the download window screen. download to desktop. if this does not happen for you then open "womo" site using GOOGLE. 
Do the same again open Germany, then right click on this page,at the bottom of the dropdown box click PAGE INFO, then click, translate this page into english. the download screen appears, save to desktop If you still have problems PM me and Iwill email them to you.
Stan


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

HI Don and all

A great link Don ....but THIS ONE is better :lol: :lol: lf you only speak english........ :roll:

Mike

P.S.

What do you call a person who speaks two languages.........Bi-Lingual

What do you call a person who only speaks one language.........British :lol: :lol:


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Some places where I have seen motorhomes parked up would not allow them really, I think it is that they have foreign registrations and they get away with it.So my advise would be to tread very carefully if using them.


----------



## patyogi (Jul 10, 2006)

*Brit plates*

Very true Cabby, that why i'm thinking of re-reging in France, especially as ive an address there. Insurance is cheaper in Europe as well. Just think i can pop along to Blighty with no bugger snooping at my tax disc every 5 minutes


----------



## JustRadio (May 21, 2005)

DABurleigh said:


> Er, no.
> 
> The only way I use Memory-Map "in conjunction with Tom Tom" is that I have both software applications running simultaneously driven from the same bluetooth GPS receiver, so I can switch between them at will.
> 
> Dave


Whilst being fairly generally computer literate this is an area I have not yet been down. I have a Magellan hand-held GPS receiver as back-up and a Garmin plotter; both on the boat.

I thought Tom-Tom was a Garmin style stand-alone GPS box of tricks for your dashboard but it sounds as if you're just using the software only on a lap-top, is that right? I could use my Magellan that way with a cable I suppose. Does it talk to you?

I'm trying to work out what Memory Map does for the motorhomer, the web site makes it look like and off road tracking tool, I can't see myself lumbering round the fells with a lap-top on my back. Need to do more reading and maybe I'll then have a sensible question!!!


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

neverrememberit said:


> I'm trying to work out what Memory Map does for the motorhomer, the web site makes it look like and off road tracking tool, I can't see myself lumbering round the fells with a lap-top on my back. Need to do more reading and maybe I'll then have a sensible question!!!


Hi

Memory Map Maps are the digital version of the walkers/climbers/campers favorite ...the Ordinance Survey map.

They can be bought and loaded into laptops or PDAs (handheld computers)

My handheld PC is a Mittac Mio 168 and this has a built in GPS reciever so not only do I have all the maps of the UK available I always know exactly where I am....very useful that is :roll: :roll:

More about Memory Map For Hand held Computers Here <<

Mike


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

neverrememberit said:


> Snip: I thought Tom-Tom was a Garmin style stand-alone GPS box of tricks for your dashboard but it sounds as if you're just using the software only on a lap-top, is that right?


Hi again

Tom-Tom is a company who make a range of products ...so just saying TomTom can be, and is confusing for many....I am always seeing references on these forums to "My Tomtom" ...the trouble is that does not tell me whether they mean a standalone TomTom as in the GO, 700,900 etc or to the software sold by TomTom which can be used on a PDA or Smartphone.
By the way AFAIK TomTom do not produce any software for Laptop navigation.

Mike


----------



## 95531 (Jun 23, 2005)

I am completely computer illiterate,so can anyone tell me if I would be able download this info onto my dvodayton ds5500 system? I'm begining to think I would be better off with TT710,regards paddyqhack.


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Hey Don-what a can of worms you've opened here :roll: 

Mike- I see your point.mine's a TTG700 so I don't think memory map would be any advantage) (in fact I think TTG700 can be used as a stand-alone for cycling/walking routes anyway)

Dan- thanks for offer- I've PM'd you


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

I generally prefer Ordnance Survey mapping via Memory Map while driving in the UK, partly because computer routing is fallible, and partly because I prefer to see where I am in context, which something like Tom Tom is extrememly bad at doing.

I do, however, switch to Tom Tom software running on the same PDA at my fingertips next to the steering wheel, either when I am in an unfamiliar, urban environment, when you need quick feedback on turnings to take in cognisance of one-way systems, etc., or where I don't have Ordnance Survey quality mapping, ie. abroad.

Tom Tom's ETA function is pretty good though, UK traffic permitting.

Dave


----------



## JustRadio (May 21, 2005)

DABurleigh said:


> I do, however, switch to Tom Tom software running on the same PDA at my fingertips next to the steering wheel, either when I am in an unfamiliar, urban environment.
> 
> Dave


Could you advise (A) what PDA you're using, and what would you buy today if starting now? and (B) does your PDA talk to you, and is she American or English when she does it?

Thanks


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

It's a ageing Dell Axim 5. Yes it talks to me. You can have a wide choice of voices, some very wacky. I've selected English Jane as the clearest and Alison's best friend is Jane so we joke about it.

Um, if I were to buy one today it would be a bit like computers in general or video cameras - now is not a good time because something better is just around the corner! Personally, I'd wait for a decent, compact, all-in-one box that would act as a Windows Mobile 5 Pocket PC with a full alphanumeric keyboard, at least VGA resolution, and 3G phone/data. Something like:
http://www.clubimate.com/t-DETAILS_KJAM.aspx
with better display and 3G.

Dave


----------



## klubnomad (Mar 6, 2006)

DABurleigh said:


> Personally, I'd wait for a decent, compact, all-in-one box that would act as a Windows Mobile 5 Pocket PC with a full alphanumeric keyboard, at least VGA resolution, and 3G phone/data.
> 
> Dave


How about an MDA Pro running Tom Tom 5?

http://www.t-mobile-phones.co.uk/mda_pro.htm

Dave

656


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

No, that's the 3G Imate JASJAR, which by comparison is like a brick. I handled both of them.

But we can't be far off that functionality and a better display in the smaller one.

Dave


----------



## JustRadio (May 21, 2005)

DABurleigh said:


> Something like:
> http://www.clubimate.com/t-DETAILS_KJAM.aspx
> with better display and 3G.
> 
> Dave


Pity I've just signed an 18 month phone contract!


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

That's the trouble. The cheapest deals right now are indeed for an 18 month contract.

Dave


----------

